# What is your tokui waza?



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 13, 2004)

All judo champions have two or three techniques they rely on for winning tournaments, these two or three specialty techniques are called _tokui waza._

What are your 'tokui waza' from out of the 62 accepted techniques of Kodokan judo?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not a judoka, so I can't really contribute, but you are.  What is your tokui waza?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 13, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm not a judoka, so I can't really contribute, but you are. What is your tokui waza?


I would have to say my counter throwing. I've gotten the best of most people using counter throws.  I've had some good training in Renreku (sp?) waza (counter throwing techniques).

I always let someone come in, lull them into a false sense of security, then use a good counter throw. If I were a boxer, I would be a master at counter-punching.

For example: I love being thrown in tai-otoshi because I always go into a tomo-nage.

I love having a uchi-mata attempt on me because I have a whole range of counters.

All judo players find the technique best suited for them, and generally stick with them their entire careers.

I emphasize  footsweeps because a bunch of us got together and ashi waza's can make tori real nervous about entering a throw and exiting a throw, those are the classic times to perform a footsweep.

I am fairly confident in my matwork, so I can do a take down and go straight into a newaza. My escapes from hold downs are really good. So I'll allow someone to get a yoko-shiho gatame on me, let the ref yell OSAE KOMI to let the clock run. Tori thinks he's got me until I unlease an escape and either pin him for ippon or choke him out. (They don't like that heh, heh). And there's always a look of astonishment on the referee's face when I counter for ippon. I like to cut it close - just my nature. 

I know which hold-downs are weaker than others - never ever allow someone to get a tate-shiho gatame on you, or else your goose is cooked! A very tough hold to get out of. But kesa-gatame is something they teach to the yellow belts, and its fine for certain situations, but not for upper level tournaments.

So if your not into judo, do you understand these concepts?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

No, not at all.  But everyone else that frequents this forum likely does.  I was just interested in seeing the discussion move along.


----------

